# Anyone from Holland?



## michaelgroves (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi everybody

Just wondering if there were any dutch people on the forum? and if you know any support groups in Holland?


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

I am from Holland. And unfortunately I don't know any support groups...


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

Yes! We should do a meet-up someday, no pressure. Just going to a cinema together or something.


----------



## lampshadesonfire (Sep 22, 2013)

Hallo landgenoten!


----------



## michaelgroves (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey Iedereen Fubar you are right! there are no support groups here why not make our own? Uiteraard wat jij zegt helemaal geen druk Zo te zien maar 3 landgenoten op de forum?


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

Het dichtst wat in de buurt komt van support groups zijn Toastmasters maar dat is meer voor mensen die hun angst voor public speaking willen overkomen. Het zijn niet perse mensen die sociaal moeite hebben om te functioneren/communiceren.


----------



## michaelgroves (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh oke, weinig mogelijkheden om mensen met sociale fobie samen te laten komen en te werken aan hun problemen. Waar woon je trouwens?


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

In het zuiden, Limburg.


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

Het lijkt mij prettig om een paar mensen te ontmoeten die op dezelfde golflengte zitten, die niet direct een oordeel klaar heeft of waar ik niet heel sociaal extrovert moet voordoen om geaccepteerd te worden.


----------



## michaelgroves (Aug 2, 2011)

Ja ik vind het een goed idee! misschien kunnen we kijken of we een kleine groep kunnen samen krijgen binnenkort om ook van elkaar te leren, al is het maar even een bioscoop pakken zoals je zegt of ergens zitten. Ik persoonlijk heb nog nooit iemand ontmoet met sociale fobie terwijl het toch een soort spiegel voor me zal zijn denk ik.


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

Als er nog een paar mensen zich aanmelden voor een dergelijk initiatief, zouden we een meet-up kunnen doen ergens in Utrecht (lekker centraal gelegen) of Amsterdam.


----------



## Melanin7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hoi hoi


----------



## michaelgroves (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey Melanin


----------



## michaelgroves (Aug 2, 2011)

Heeft iemand interesse in een meet up?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Bloedverwanten! Misschien kunnen we een SAS-groep (onder 'eGroups') oprichten om dit soort punten te bespreken? Er bestaat een groep voor Nederlanders en Vlamingen maar die is helaas sinds lange tijd verlaten, dus als iemand met meer initiatief dan ik een nieuwe groep zou kunnen beginnen zou dat misschien we handig zijn?


----------



## Christof (Apr 24, 2013)

Ik zou graag toevoegen als jullie niet tegen Belg zijn lol ...


----------



## michaelgroves (Aug 2, 2011)

Haha nee tuurlijk. Ik ga hem nu oprichten en dan zal ik hier even posten hoe die heet


----------



## michaelgroves (Aug 2, 2011)

De groep heet Support Group Benelux! Graag zie ik iedereen daar terug


----------



## Tommywang (Oct 20, 2013)

Ben ik ook welkom? Ik dacht dat ik enige (enigste?) was.


----------



## michaelgroves (Aug 2, 2011)

Tuurlijk!


----------



## undercover latino (Feb 18, 2010)

nog meer NL'ers?! 

haha niet verwacht ..

woon helaas niet meer in NL maar is toch wel relaxed om contact te houden met landgenoten


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

Michael, het helpt niet echt om vrienden te maken als je mensen beoordeeld op hun ras.


----------



## CinnamonDelight (Jul 1, 2013)

michaelgroves said:


> Heeft iemand interesse in een meet up?


Ja hoor


----------



## michaelgroves (Aug 2, 2011)

FUBAR said:


> Michael, het helpt niet echt om vrienden te maken als je mensen beoordeeld op hun ras.


huh waar heb jij het ineens over?


----------



## michaelgroves (Aug 2, 2011)

undercover latino said:


> nog meer NL'ers?!
> 
> haha niet verwacht ..
> 
> woon helaas niet meer in NL maar is toch wel relaxed om contact te houden met landgenoten


Tuurlijk meld je aan op de supportgroep het is nogal stil!


----------



## Myrthe (Nov 17, 2013)

Hallo medelandgenoten 
Ik had eigenlijk niet verwacht dat er zoveel Nederlanders zouden zijn. Leuk!


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey hey, ja nog een nederlander hiero! 
Ik heb zo geen idee of er een supportgroup is hmm :s


----------



## undercover latino (Feb 18, 2010)

hebben jullie al wel eens in NL meet gehouden? .

hebben jullie trouwens ook een SAS whatsapp groep of zo?, het lijkt mij namelijk wel een leuk idee om zo contact te hebben.


----------



## Tommywang (Oct 20, 2013)

Goed idee, hmm Dit is misschien het begin van iets goed.


----------



## undercover latino (Feb 18, 2010)

Stuur allen jullie nummers maar in een prive bericht naar mij toe, dan maak ik een SAS whatsapp groepje


----------



## FUBAR (Aug 27, 2008)

Die online groupjes boeien me niet, support groups hebben pas echt effect als je elkaar daadwerkelijk ziet en de tijd neemt om elkaars problemen te bespreken of elkaar te helpen. Via Whatsapp en die lamme eGroupjes heb je niets aan. Skype en echte ontmoetingen zijn wat dat betreft dan een stuk beter.


----------

